# 50' foot hole on YR, cats?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Cruising up from browns yesterday and saw the depth finder hit 50 feet on a bend. It may or may not be a full 50 but it's 40 plus no doubt, and quick to drop down and right back up. If flatheads go to spawn soon, is a hole like that a good spot for channels? Day time or night time? I'm thinking if I could find a way to get a trotline down there and keep it out of the way something would find it.

I should add that the average depth around this area is maybe 20-25 feet so it's a pretty definite hole


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd get some bream and go try it brother!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some good 4 finger bream will catch you some nice ones.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think a log jam bank @ 12' would be better than a clean hole @ 50'


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think a log jam bank @ 12' would be better than a clean hole @ 50'


What if it's a dirty hole??

It's actually in a bend with a creek dumping into it. I think the current swirls and has dug the hole out. My uneducated idear was to start a line in the creek mouth and have it shoot out diagonally into the deep hole.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Couldn't hurt -but don't over complicate it. I would set the line slightly upstream and let them come to it. Dropping it right in the hole seems to easy


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4. Like I said I'm mostly after channel cats and will bait it with beef heart. If a flathead bites, awesome! But I just want some fish meat.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> 10-4. Like I said I'm mostly after channel cats and will bait it with beef heart. If a flathead bites, awesome! But I just want some fish meat.




I caught 6 channels, 2 gar, and one big ole soft shell turtle on 1 fresh caught skipjack herring. I cut him into 25 good sized nuggets. It was bloody and oily. I've used mullet and frozen shrimp with pretty good luck. Beef heart sounds good but never heard of it used before


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

If you want channel cat, frozen shrimp is a pretty good bait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fished it some years back, caught this one from it. Never caught another one though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, but like I said, I don't expect much flathead action, just wondering if it's a good candidate for a trotline.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like cat hunter already raped your hole


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That sounded nasty but y'all know what I mean


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> That sounded nasty but y'all know what I mean


Nope, can't take it back sicko.


From the picture, that looks like several years ago, I'm sure something moved back in by now.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sicf i volunteer to help you check it out. 2 guys 50 hooks. I have trot lines and set lines ready to go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That was in like 2011. Long time back when I used to kill big flatheads.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

You must be just up a bend or so from Browns. I have fished it without much luck if that's it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's it Scott, always wondered what might be down there, besides a lot of current


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ready! Gonna hit it tomorrow night and try a few places. Made up 3 of these so I look a little more o-fish-all while I'm sitting in the dark!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Are ya there? Are ya ready? Get cha some bream?? Suspense is killing me. How bout doin us a "live from" the hole thread!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It's dark... Don't be a fish tease!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This blows!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty sweet rod holders, I got some pvc screwed to my side walls lol..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well.......Wait for it.......wait.......ZIIIILCH!!!



But, good company, thanks tfrizz, and a good job catching bait. Ended up with a couple nice goggle eye, a nice shellcracker, and a couple bluegills.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, only got waked out by a handful of bassholes:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well - I dunno.
I'm planning a late afternoon trip probably Saturday, but prob. wont stay after dark unless I can talk wifey-poo into it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll do fine I'm sure. The tide was dead wrong and the river dropped a foot while we were on it. I just wonder when they spawn, and quit spawning


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Like I tell people all the time-If flatheads were the food gorging monsters people make them out to be they would be really easy to catch.


----------

